

Facebook raises 60 million from Hong Kong billonaire Li Ka-shing - rms
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20071130/facebook-nabs-60-million-investment-from-li-ka-shing/

======
jraines
Best billionaire name ever.

~~~
leeskye
lol

------
aston
Hopefully not at the $15 bill valuation. Microsoft at least got an ad deal as
part of the package.

~~~
rms
Would it be ethical for them to use this investment for the purposes of
readjusting their valuation?

